# BS people will do for a $



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Artificially Dyed Frogs in China | Oddity Central - Collecting Oddities

Doubt you could get away with that in the U.S.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope those are Gummy Frogs ...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Wanna bet? Take a stroll through petsmart someday and check out all the "GLOFISH". They even patented them!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The even worst thing is that these will wind up as invasive species in other countries with people releasing them just as they are showing up in some parts


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Glofish aren't dyed though. The color is genetic.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Wanna bet? Take a stroll through petsmart someday and check out all the "GLOFISH". They even patented them!


Well, the glowfish are SLIGHTLY different because they are genetically modified to express fluorescent proteins; they aren't dipped in some chemical dye.

GloFish® Fluorescent Fish FAQ


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

There are fish that are injected with dye, such as tetras


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, posted to soon. What bothers me more is that there is demand for this kind of garbage.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Wanna bet? Take a stroll through petsmart someday and check out all the "GLOFISH". They even patented them!


Yea I hate all the designer/ scientifically altered fish there. I've seen some little freshwater fish that are all white with colored hearts, smiles, etc. on their sides. The guy said they inject the dye into the fish when they are embryos somehow... I am not a fan at all. I definitely just prefer the natural color, even if it isn't as flashy. 
Bryan


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

It's the same mentality that drives the demand for all designer animals.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats why even with my aquariums I've always prefered natural species, even over those that are selectively bred, say longfins, marbles, etc... Nature pretty much always has it right, no reason to try to improve on it. Now if I could just get my wife to change her mind about her goldfish tank.....


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

My wife also has a love for goldfish....


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Of course, that makes me a hypocrites,with all my plant cultivars and hybrids...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> My wife also has a love for goldfish....


My aquarium buddies give me endless "stuff" about the 37 gallon goldfish cube I have for her.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

So are you guys telling me there's not going to be any mad rush from DB members to get my line bred albino Varaderos dyed hot pink? Crap, there goes the last two years of my life.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> So are you guys telling me there's not going to be any mad rush from DB members to get my line bred albino Varaderos dyed hot pink? Crap, there goes the last two years of my life.


!!!!!!!!!! How much for a probable pair!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe if you dyed them blue and black. That would really compliment the orange well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I was going for pink and black. With maybe a mosquito emblem. Redirect Notice (link works)


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You know, as much as their product sucks, at least they have a product to sell - unlike some scammers on DB.

s


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Scott said:


> You know, as much as their product sucks, at least they have a product to sell - unlike some scammers on DB.
> 
> s


Oh crap, called out on my Pink Floyd morph before I ever made a sale!


----------



## Joseph26 (Jan 26, 2010)

If it will make them a dollar, people will do just about anything.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I wanna see what BS people will do for a Klondike bar!!!! I know what I'd do


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

epiphytes etc. said:


> It's the same mentality that drives the demand for all designer animals.


The fact that the term "designed animals" even exists is outrageous.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

At the top of that link, did you see the poor little Brazilian turtles in key chains? I find that even more horrifying! Neutrients in the water to live a couple months in the key Chain, because its a good luck charm?! Kinda makes me sick! they have no respect for the lives of the animals, they are just objects not living beings to them.

:utraged::


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

hmm, that is sad people will dye their animals in my opinion. Dont they have this kind of stuff for dogs/cats too? Where they can dye their fur pink? It is absolutely absurd...


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Brian317 said:


> hmm, that is sad people will dye their animals in my opinion. Dont they have this kind of stuff for dogs/cats too? Where they can dye their fur pink? It is absolutely absurd...


You know what else is absurd is the fact that there are people out there that truly believe there should be absolutely no interaction between human and animal on any level. It's not like we are from another planet. We have evolved with animal interaction in our blood. But as this thread shows, some people take the interaction to a disgusting level.


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Oh crap, called out on my Pink Floyd morph before I ever made a sale!


I thought you were working on these?










and










- ryan


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

No, Sid Barret has that market locked down. They definitely inspired my "The Wall" varaderos, though.


----------



## the Dregs (Dec 16, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> The fact that the term "designed animals" even exists is outrageous.


Humans have designed tons of animals. All the food we eat (vegetables too), our pets, hunting animals and so on have been genetically engineered by us. 

Not that dyeing is a good thing at all, but designing animals is a very good thing.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

the Dregs said:


> Humans have designed tons of animals. All the food we eat (vegetables too), our pets, hunting animals and so on have been genetically engineered by us.
> 
> Not that dyeing is a good thing at all, but designing animals is a very good thing.


To a certain point, I'll agree with this. I think your dog curled up at your feet, or the cat on your lap would agree. We just need to know where to draw the line. Obviously, I am not really working a Pink Floyd dyed line of albino Varaderos. Sorry Zookeeper Doug!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> . Obviously, I am not really working a Pink Floyd dyed line of albino Varaderos. Sorry Zookeeper Doug!


my dreams have been shattered


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

We do it here all the time. Fish are dyed all the time. Why because people buy them. 
Daryl

Greed is the motive.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

the Dregs said:


> Humans have designed tons of animals. All the food we eat (vegetables too), our pets, hunting animals and so on have been genetically engineered by us.
> 
> Not that dyeing is a good thing at all, but designing animals is a very good thing.


I meant to say "designer" and I was referring to the harming of animals to become said "designer" animals. Of course selective breeding is a good thing.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

suztor said:


> At the top of that link, did you see the poor little Brazilian turtles in key chains? I find that even more horrifying! Neutrients in the water to live a couple months in the key Chain, because its a good luck charm?! Kinda makes me sick! they have no respect for the lives of the animals, they are just objects not living beings to them.
> 
> :utraged::


I can remember when people were wearing platform shoes that were clear and had goldfish in them.. or clear plastic ties with fish in them.. and it was only about ten years ago, I saw a band where the lead guitar's body was clear plexiglass with fish swimming around in it... 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> I can remember when people were wearing platform shoes that were clear and had goldfish in them.. or clear plastic ties with fish in them.. and it was only about ten years ago, I saw a band where the lead guitar's body was clear plexiglass with fish swimming around in it...
> 
> Ed


Ed, I was trying to picture that, then I went back an re-read it. Lead guitar's body...not lead guitarist's body. Now I get it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> Ed, I was trying to picture that, then I went back an re-read it. Lead guitar's body...not lead guitarist's body. Now I get it.


Punctuation can be very important.... 

Ed


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I really hate all those "balloon" strain fish. Balloon mollies (already awful) have been around for a few years, but in the last couple of years they have also started to release balloon tetras, balloon guoramis and balloon rams. They are hideous. They just look like fish ready to die sick with dropsy.


----------



## the Dregs (Dec 16, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> I meant to say "designer" and I was referring to the harming of animals to become said "designer" animals. Of course selective breeding is a good thing.


Selective breeding usually harms animals in some way. In fact, I am trying to come up with an animal that is better off from selective breeding. By this I mean, an animal that would be better off if let back into the wild in its new state. Look at pugs and English bulldogs. Wracked with health problems. Most dog breeds have serious congenital defects that must be dealt with by breeders. Look at what we do to our fruit flies! Sheep are so dumb that they can't survive in the wild at all anymore.

The only animals that I can think of that are better off being messed with by us are populations that were bred to be reintroduced in the wild where they were previously extinct. Of course the initial extinction is almost invariable our doing. 

Please don't think I am advocating dyeing fish. I am just saying that we humans are basically jerks to the animal world for our own benefit. So, dyeing fish is bad, true, but we're all guilty of messing up animals.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

the Dregs said:


> Selective breeding usually harms animals in some way. In fact, I am trying to come up with an animal that is better off from selective breeding. By this I mean, an animal that would be better off if let back into the wild in its new state. Look at pugs and English bulldogs. Wracked with health problems. Most dog breeds have serious congenital defects that must be dealt with by breeders. Look at what we do to our fruit flies! Sheep are so dumb that they can't survive in the wild at all anymore.


If you look at the issue as to the benefit of the individual versus being able to survive in the wild then dogs are not better off but if you look at it from the benefit to the overall genetic background then dogs and cats have hugely benefited from the selective breeding (look at how many dogs there are versus how many wolves..).. But domestic cats are an example of an animal that overall has benefitted from selective breeding as many of the types of cats do not have a lot of genetic issues....



the Dregs said:


> The only animals that I can think of that are better off being messed with by us are populations that were bred to be reintroduced in the wild where they were previously extinct.


Actually they really haven't benefited since they typically have lost a huge portion of thier gene pool, have to deal with adaptation to captivity causing issues for the reintroduced populations.... The population still survives but it is not the same healthy population prior to the extinction event.... 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> Actually they really haven't benefited since they typically have lost a huge portion of thier gene pool, have to deal with adaptation to captivity causing issues for the reintroduced populations.... The population still survives but it is not the same healthy population prior to the extinction event....
> 
> Some comments,
> 
> Ed


I don't think he means that they are better off than they were prior to the extinction event, but rather that since we screwed up and have brought them to the edge of extinction, they are better off now that we are belatedly trying to manage the population we have left.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> I don't think he means that they are better off than they were prior to the extinction event, but rather that since we screwed up and have brought them to the edge of extinction, they are better off now that we are belatedly trying to manage the population we have left.


I can understand that but we have to keep in mind that there are usually major issues since adaptation is a selective breeding event in and of itself and those traits that enable survivial in captivity are ones that are typically very maladaptive to survivial in the wild. 

Ed


----------



## the Dregs (Dec 16, 2007)

Pumilo was right. But it was a weak argument on my part anyway (which was the point). I was trying to think of any animals that are better off for us having messed with them. It was the best I could do.

And yeah, there are some dogs that are healthier because of breeding...compared to other dogs. Put them in a wild with wolves though, and they'd be out-competed really quickly.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

the Dregs said:


> And yeah, there are some dogs that are healthier because of breeding...compared to other dogs. Put them in a wild with wolves though, and they'd be out-competed really quickly.


 
And if you put wolves into the same conditions as domestic dogs, the wolves would have competition issues as the dogs would have the advantage. The road goes two ways particularly when you look at the genetics of the population which is something people don't tend to think about. Yes, people have screwed up breeds of dogs (morphs) by limiting thier genetic components but over all the genetic make-up of the domestic dogs is very robust and diverse where some subspecies of wolves have the same genetic issues as domestic dogs due to genetic drift, reduction in the population of founders and so forth.. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> And if you put wolves into the same conditions as domestic dogs, the wolves would have competition issues as the dogs would have the advantage. The road goes two ways particularly when you look at the genetics of the population which is something people don't tend to think about. Yes, people have screwed up breeds of dogs (morphs) by limiting thier genetic components but over all the genetic make-up of the domestic dogs is very robust and diverse where some subspecies of wolves have the same genetic issues as domestic dogs due to genetic drift, reduction in the population of founders and so forth..
> 
> Ed


That's an experiment I'll leave up to you, Ed. I'm thinking that I'd rather not have a pack of wild wolves in my living room! I'm going to take you word on it!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

One of the most horrific examples of man #$*^%ing things up is the parrot cichlid. Sold in every petsmart and petco across the country it is a cross between a red devil and a green severum. Two fish that would never cross paths with each other in the wild and made in a petri dish. Absolutely sad, and yet we take our stupidity to an even higher level by dyeing fish. Now I know peta is an absolutely useless and misguided organization but where are they now? They probably don't care about this cause fish aren't cute and cuddly.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> They probably don't care about this cause fish aren't cute and cuddly.


 . . . until you call them Sea Kittens.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> . . . until you call them Sea Kittens.


Oh that's right is that what peta is calling fish these days? Sea Kittens? LMAO!!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Save The Sea Kittens! | PETA.org


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> Save The Sea Kittens! | PETA.org


seriously...wtf


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Wouldn't it be fun to take the peta people on an excursion? I'm thinking dress them up in seal suits and take them tubing off the coast of South Africa. Perhaps they could meet some big jumping sea kittens!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to take the peta people on an excursion? I'm thinking dress them up in seal suits and take them tubing off the coast of South Africa. Perhaps they could meet some big jumping sea kittens!!


You don't have to go that far, they've documented full breeches off the coast of California as well... I suspect if they tried on the Atlantic coast where there are seal colonies, they could get them to do it there as well. 

Ed


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

For just one member of PETA a day, you can help keep the Great White Sea Kittens fed. So please, won't you donate today?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> That's an experiment I'll leave up to you, Ed. I'm thinking that I'd rather not have a pack of wild wolves in my living room! I'm going to take you word on it!


Laughs.. there are actually some easy examples to prove it that don't require having to learn to be part of a pack while they tear your house apart when you aren't looking... 
One of the easy examples is that domestic dogs have developed enzymes that allow them to break down different starchs than wolves can. For example if you feed a standard pelleted dog food to wolves (regardless of brand), you will cause massive diarrhea in the wolves. The reason is because wolves can't break down some of the starches that are combined in the pellets. This is because dogs have a long history of scavenging human food and feeding on cooked and modified starches (it wasn't until close to the turn of the century that people even began using premade dog foods... until that time, the dog got left over scraps or scraps baked into a loaf with extra bread dough. Dry dog foods are a relatively recent phenomena.... 

Ed


----------

